# Nebelung



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

does anyone know of any breeders of this type of cat in the uk? I havent been able to find any. Once my kids are older i was contemplating breeding these as they are just amazing and by the looks of it i would need to import about 5 cats (4 queens and 1 stud) as no one else seems to breed them.. have put a pic of one that is on wikipedia below and you will see why i think they are gorgeous 

Edit: GCCF uses the Russian Blue standard for the Nebelung as apparently the only difference is the length of the hair. The GCCF does not formally recognize the Nebelung, however TICA does


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

All i can say is ...........WOW!! What a stunning cat!! I can honestly say i have never heard of them! I wouldn't know if anyone does breed them but i doubt it.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

yeah they are stunning, i know i doubt anyone does any more (I know there was one person a year or so ago) but its worth a try asking


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I have heard of them they are stunning but never seen any breeders 
Think you would need 2 studs as well as if you keep back kittens who can you stud them to? Cant use the dad, unless a few people imported them to it will bea small gene pool? 

Shame though, I looked into importing Chausies I am still Friends with the breeder in France but I havent got the space nor money Right now and would be the only one in the UK so after the first few litters it would all stop as no different lines left to use


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

yeah i am basically saving up for when my kids are in their teens (have about 10 years left ha ha) to start breeding this cat am only 29 now so i will still be able to do it. this breed are basically my ideal, they have the colour and the looks of russian blues but are semi long haired. Luckily they are bred in france and denmark so not too far away for the poor cats. Am giving myself such a long time scale as i want to do this right ha ha and its looking more like 7-8 queens and 2 studs as i know each stud needs to mate 3-4 times a year or he will get stressed and i dont really want to have more than 1 litter a year per queen


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

Well if you've got a few years to plan it - why not promote the breed and see if you can't get few other people interested? If you get a couple people seriously interested, and you all import from different lines, then you could establish a small but fairly diverse gene pool right from the start.


----------



## leastephens (Nov 26, 2009)

The Nebelung is a beatiful breed, it originated from a black cat crossed russian blue, i think my black cat gave birth to one but sadly it had to be put down because it had a bad liver. i have been searching for a Nebelung breeder and only managed to find 1 in the Uk so far in Gloucestershire; but not sure if she still breeds them. if you were to breed them or import i would be very interseted in joining a society for them and getting them classed as a breed in the UK.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

You might find it difficult to get them recognised with the GCCF if they insist on their own Russian Blue standard, as the Nebelung originated in the USA and their Russian Blues are quite different from ours! Much lighter in colour and different head shape.

I saw Nebelungs some years ago at a large international cat show in France and met the breed's originator. They didn't look like long-haired versions of our UK Russian Blues!


----------



## Anke (Jan 20, 2010)

The Nebelung is indeed a gorgious breed, by looks and caracter. I'm hooked up to the Nebelung for about 8 years now and breed them (in the Netherlands). The lad on the photo is my Aleksandr.

Like the Russian Blue, the Nebelung also has different types. Some have more American type Russian Blue look, and other a more English look. In the Netherlands the Nebelung is judged by the GCCF standard just like the Russian Blues. The LOOF (france) uses their Russian Blue standard for the Nebelung etc.

On my website you might find some more intresting info. Just have a look at Azadeh Nebelung
(questions are always welcome ofcourse ).

I hope you will be able to make your dreams come true. The Nebelung is worth the effort (at least my fellow breeders and I do think so ).

Succes,

Anke


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

They are such a beautiful breed, and I wish someone bred them in the UK. Thanks for the link to your site -- all beautiful cats, but Pegusha has stolen my heart!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous cats I hope you can get a breeding programme set up for them


----------



## Caite (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, I have recently aquired a female Nebelung kitten. In due time I do intend to breed from her and will be setting up a Nebelung Association website for the promotion of the breed here in the UK. I will be importing a male Nebelung from the Netherlands as a part of this breeding programme, but I also intend to use Russian Blues as it is important to expand the genetic profile of such a young breed. This is vital to the maintenance of a healthy population and advocated by all responsible Nebelung breeders. The Nebelung trait is recessive so the crosses will appear to be Russian Blues, but when crossed with Nebelungs or other russian blue x nebelungs there will be nebelungs in the litter. I will not be breeding for some time to come but you may be able to find these crosses, with the appearance of russian blues but carrying the nebelung genes, for a lot less than a nebelung, and two of them would still give you some nebelungs in the litter. Out of a litter of four kittens bred from such parents you could expect 1 Nebelung, 1 Russian Blue and two Nebelung x Russian Blues like their parents. A Nebelung x Russian Blue bred with a Nebelung would give you 2 Nebelungs and two Nebelungx Russian Blue kittens. Sorry if that's a bit excessive, please get in touch if you would like to know anything more.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG!!!
What amazing cats, those faces are heart breaking.
Please please bring this breed to the Uk!


----------



## Caite (Aug 20, 2010)

I will certainly be breeding in the future, but first of course I need to let my little girl grow up into a happy, healthy cat. Once the website is set up I'll be sure to let you all know, and I will be setting up a page listing breeders both here and abroad for those of you who just can't wait. . .and who could blame you? I would highly recommend visiting Anke's site. . . she is a highly knowledgable and ethical breeder, and her Aleksandr is the absolute image of what a Nebelung should be - I don't doubt he has the personality to match! I'll head off now as the little girl is curled up on my shoulders sleeping and apparently my typing is disturbing her rest. . . no doubt as to which one of us is owned in this relationship. . .


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Anke said:


> The Nebelung is indeed a gorgious breed, by looks and caracter. I'm hooked up to the Nebelung for about 8 years now and breed them (in the Netherlands). The lad on the photo is my Aleksandr.


Hoi Anke, en welkom bij het petforum!!!

Do you show your cats at all??? I am going to 3 cats shows in your neck of the woods in the coming weeks, and would LOVE to have a look at your cats. I will be at the Mundikat shows in Scheidam and Gent (12 and 26th of September) and I believe there's a big cat show in Nijmegen sometime in September... I hope (time permitting) to be at all 3. Please let me know if you'll be at any one of these and I will definitely pay a visit to "bewonder je mannetje Aleksander". He is adorable.


----------



## Anke (Jan 20, 2010)

Tje said:


> Hoi Anke, en welkom bij het petforum!!!
> 
> Do you show your cats at all??? I am going to 3 cats shows in your neck of the woods in the coming weeks, and would LOVE to have a look at your cats. I will be at the Mundikat shows in Scheidam and Gent (12 and 26th of September) and I believe there's a big cat show in Nijmegen sometime in September... I hope (time permitting) to be at all 3. Please let me know if you'll be at any one of these and I will definitely pay a visit to "bewonder je mannetje Aleksander". He is adorable.


I do not show at the moment, but the best show this year to see "many" Nebelung will be the blue special in Wassenaar. We "at this side of the Channel" try to meet annually. And this special is our choice this year.

The blue breeds in the spotlights are Russian Blue, Nebelung, Korat, Chartreux and British Blue.

The show is on the 28 of november and Wassenaar is just good swim from Aldeburgh. 

Anke


----------



## Anke (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Caite,

Congratulations with your Nebelung! 

Anke


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Anke, I'll certainly try to be at the blue-special in Wassenaar in November. 

All the best with your cattery and cats!!


----------



## Vesela Georgieva (Feb 10, 2016)

ellie8024 said:


> does anyone know of any breeders of this type of cat in the uk? I havent been able to find any. Once my kids are older i was contemplating breeding these as they are just amazing and by the looks of it i would need to import about 5 cats (4 queens and 1 stud) as no one else seems to breed them.. have put a pic of one that is on wikipedia below and you will see why i think they are gorgeous
> 
> Edit: GCCF uses the Russian Blue standard for the Nebelung as apparently the only difference is the length of the hair. The GCCF does not formally recognize the Nebelung, however TICA does





ellie8024 said:


> does anyone know of any breeders of this type of cat in the uk? I havent been able to find any. Once my kids are older i was contemplating breeding these as they are just amazing and by the looks of it i would need to import about 5 cats (4 queens and 1 stud) as no one else seems to breed them.. have put a pic of one that is on wikipedia below and you will see why i think they are gorgeous
> 
> Edit: GCCF uses the Russian Blue standard for the Nebelung as apparently the only difference is the length of the hair. The GCCF does not formally recognize the Nebelung, however TICA does


преведете документ.
Отказ
Perfekten Nibelung


----------



## Caratwinkle (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi all
Is anyone still reading this post? I have been looking in the UK for years and I was relieved to find a forum where people are thinking the same as me...having to import queens and studs to this country. 
I'm still considering doing this...my main concern is the small gene pool. I also think GCCF now recognise the breed which is good news. I was hoping that if anyone has managed to get their Nebelung kitten or started their own breeding programme that they can contact me because I really want to get this cat breed better known in this country, it's quite literally the most beautiful cat I've seen and I want everyone to know about them.
I'm not sure how exactly to start my own breeding programme but am glad to hear that others are thinking the same. Perhaps we can all join up so that we can all help each other with the gene pool.
I'm not sure if I've really asked a proper question. I'm just overwhelmed that other people are thinking the same as me. It makes me so excited.
Look forward to hearing from all you Nebelung lovers out there!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

GCCF allows outcrossing to Russian Blue which helps with the gene pool, but not many people breed RUS - only 300 registered in 2016 - and 10 Nebelung.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would contact TICA. Nebelungs are being shown there now occasionally, but exactly who breeds them is escaping my addled mind at the moment. Have a look at the TICA Western Europe pages and you should be able to get info re the UK set up and who to contact to ask more questiong.


----------



## Vesela Georgieva (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello, I have the pleasure of communicating with kitten, of this breed.They are great and I welcome the idea of popularization all over Europe.I want to share with cat lovers who now choose a breed that Nebelung is the noblest being extremely delicate and intelligent.No aggression, only warmth and love.And incredible beauty, perfect!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Caratwinkle said:


> Hi all
> Is anyone still reading this post? I have been looking in the UK for years and I was relieved to find a forum where people are thinking the same as me...having to import queens and studs to this country.


Really this thread is too old and most of the original people commenting were not in the UK or on the forum any longer. There is only one Nebelung breeder listed on the GCCF breeders scheme http://www.truevinecattery.com/ so it might be worth approaching them and asking questions. There may be other breeders out there but the breed hasn't really taken off in the UK yet and it doesn't have a breed club set up.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There must surely be a breed club as it's now a championship breed? Maybe one or more of the Russian blue clubs?

But yes, it would have been better to start a new thread. If only of would automatically closed threads with no activity in (say) 90 days


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> There must surely be a breed club as it's now a championship breed? Maybe one or more of the Russian blue clubs?


The only club listed under the Nebelung on the GCCF website is a Russian cat club and I couldn't see any mention of Nebelungs on there 


OrientalSlave said:


> If only of would automatically closed threads with no activity in (say) 90 days


100% agree.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The RACCS caters for Nebelungs. I thought a breed had to have a club putting it's case forwards to get accepted etc.

www.raccs.co.uk/

Also cat club websites are often well out of date!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> The RACCS caters for Nebelungs. I thought a breed had to have a club putting it's case forwards to get accepted etc.!


Just be supported by a BAC. As they are classed as Russian it was the Russian BACs that dealt with them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> Just be supported by a BAC. As they are classed as Russian it was the Russian BACs that dealt with them.


Thanks


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Nebelungs come up sometimes on the rare breeds group on Facebook with several breeders posting, apparently there are 40 breeders across Europe now, they may be able to point you to any U.K. breeders


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pretty sure there was a GCCF show in the last two weekends where they had a Best Nebelung on the BIS table.


----------



## Bluebell17 (Jun 15, 2018)

Caite said:


> I will certainly be breeding in the future, but first of course I need to let my little girl grow up into a happy, healthy cat. Once the website is set up I'll be sure to let you all know, and I will be setting up a page listing breeders both here and abroad for those of you who just can't wait. . .and who could blame you? I would highly recommend visiting Anke's site. . . she is a highly knowledgable and ethical breeder, and her Aleksandr is the absolute image of what a Nebelung should be - I don't doubt he has the personality to match! I'll head off now as the little girl is curled up on my shoulders sleeping and apparently my typing is disturbing her rest. . . no doubt as to which one of us is owned in this relationship. . .


So, 8 years on... have you had kittens from your nevelung? 
I'd wanting to breed from my little girl nebe, don't know where to start though, as she's not actually registered


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Bluebell17 said:


> So, 8 years on... have you had kittens from your nevelung?
> I'd wanting to breed from my little girl nebe, don't know where to start though, as she's not actually registered


She's not registered so don't... no reputable stud owner will touch you and kittens won't be able to be registered so effectively you will be back yard breeding moggies


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bluebell17 said:


> So, 8 years on... have you had kittens from your nevelung?
> I'd wanting to breed from my little girl nebe, don't know where to start though, as she's not actually registered


As she's not registered please spay her and enjoy her as a pet. If you want the pleasure and work of kittens, fostering is a good way to do it.


----------

